# Vacancy in Houston



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

*NOTE: This opportunity is intended for wounded or disabled veterans.*​*

US House of Representatives*​ *Wounded Warrior Fellowship Program*​ *Vacancy Announcement*​
*Job Title: Veterans Case Worker and Community Outreach Liaison *
*Member: Congressman Al Green (TX-09)*
*Office Location*: Houston, Texas
*Date Needed*: Open Until Filled

*Job Summary*:
The position is for a caseworker/community liaison in the District Congressional Office. Primary responsibilities are to facilitate and coordinate responses to a wide range of requests received from military and veteran constituents and providing liaison between the Congressmanâ€™s office and the various veteranâ€™s organizations in the district. District military/veteran case workers help constituents interact with administrative and government agencies by acting as facilitators, ombudsmen and, in some cases, advocates. The individual holding this position is also responsible for keeping the Congressman/woman current on issues of concern and systemic problems that may require his involvement to correct the situation.

*Job Duties and Responsibilities:*
The incumbent for this position will serve as a liaison between constituents and federal, state, and local agencies as necessary as a representative of Congressman Al Greenâ€™s district office. The case worker will be required to communicate clearly with constituents about what can and cannot be done on their behalf by the district office. The caseworker will be required to learn the laws, regulations and intricacies affecting a constituentâ€™s case as well as the procedures and structure of Congressman Greenâ€™s office regarding casework and employee obligations, as outlined in the Office Handbook and the House of Representativesâ€™ Ethics Manual. When performing in the capacity of a community outreach liaison, the individual will represent the Congressman at meetings and functions to gather information on items of interest to our constituents, provide updates on the activities of the Congressman on topics of importance, and report on recommendations and/or concerns raised at the various meetings for review by Congressman Green. Additionally, the employee will be responsible to perform other duties as assigned by the Congressman, Chief of Staff, District Director and other staff members.

*Requirements: This program is limited to veterans who have served on active duty since September 11, 2001, with less than 20 years of service and have a minimum 30% disability rating from the Department of Veterans Affairs. *High school degree required, some college courses preferred but not required. Professional education through the U.S. military is highly encouraged. Excellent communication and organizational skills. Recent experience with and understanding of the U.S. Military and Department of Veteransâ€™ Affairs structure, procedures, and policies. Service-oriented, positive attitude, and strong teamwork ability.â€

*Salary:* Commensurate with experience.

*Contact*: Interested veterans should visit www.cao.house.gov for more information. Please submit a resume, a copy of the last DD214 issued (page 4) and a letter from the VA indicating a 30% or greater rating (not necessary if medically retired) to [email protected]. Do not send resumes directly to the office of Congressman Al Green.


----------

